# Electrical gremlins galore, yay



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hopefully its just the pesky negative battery cable issue.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Hopefully its just the pesky negative battery cable issue.


X2!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My vote as well is on the negative battery cable. Good luck for a quick (and free) resolution!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MODULE | Genuine GM | 23424942

^ this ~$300 module (23424942) needs replacing, they didnt have one, so they disco'd the park assist stuff so it freed up the radio touch screen stuff to work until i get back to the dealer.

trunk switch pad was replaced...though on bill part # is 95270500 or HARNESS | Genuine GM | 95270500

all free, still warranty...though they did an oil change, which I did not request....oil monitor was 24%....told the dude i wasn't paying for it....hummed and hawed for a bit and then "you bought the car here, amirite? Ok I'll give you it for free" mmmkay...your fuckup is not my issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What exactly is that module?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> What exactly is that module?


no idea

didnt bother asking service monkey, they never know....internet provided no answers


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

that module got installed...it solved the right mirror park assist/blind spot sensor dealie shorting out.

but now the left mirror park assist/blind spot sensor dealie, its inside the left mirror, part is ordered.

the module that got replaced is under the car, rear end, exposed to everything the tires spray....the tech was WTF??? thats retarded...

the dealer is putting in a thing to GM to generate a solution/tsb/recall


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So it sounds like a critical component is being left unprotected and when it failed it cascaded to the rest of the car's enhanced safety package. Is your dealership putting any sort of shielding over this module?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> So it sounds like a critical component is being left unprotected and when it failed it cascaded to the rest of the car's enhanced safety package.


yep



obermd said:


> Is your dealership putting any sort of shielding over this module?


no, dude showed me the module and told me where it was, gonna look at it tmmw, take pics


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

and showed me the schematic that ties the blind spot stuff into the infotainment sensor


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I normally option my cars with as many advanced safety devices as possible but opted out of the enhanced safety package on my CTD thinking it might be troublesome because it was new technology for the Cruze. I wonder if other Cruze owners are having problems with this package.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know from when I did my fuel filters changes that under the (sound deadening?) panels that run under the car probably has more salt and crud built up than on the outside of the panels. And that woudl never get cleaned off unless someone removed the panels first, and also removed all the salt from the panels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> and showed me the schematic that ties the blind spot stuff into the infotainment sensor


Is this like near the fuel filter under the eco panels or just in a horrible horrible place outright?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I know from when I did my fuel filters changes that under the (sound deadening?) panels that run under the car probably has more salt and crud built up than on the outside of the panels. And that woudl never get cleaned off unless someone removed the panels first, and also removed all the salt from the panels.


aero panels


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> just in a horrible horrible place outright?


this

completely out in the open.


----------



## hgad98 (Aug 3, 2015)

did u get fixed


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hgad98 said:


> did u get fixed


yep, all warranty

new trunk switch harness

new blind spot/park assist control module...it was shorting out, causing the mylink screen to go blank....new module, everything fixed


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> yep, all warranty
> 
> new trunk switch harness
> 
> new blind spot/park assist control module...it was shorting out, causing the mylink screen to go blank....new module, everything fixed


Did you buy GMPP?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Did you buy GMPP?


nope, that was all taken care of before stock warranty died


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

boraz said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> no, dude showed me the module and told me where it was, gonna look at it tmmw, take pics


Pics of location?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> Pics of location?


It appears to be mounted inside the rear bumper fascia where it wraps around the side of the car. I believe it's a radar using radio waves. It doesn't use sound. That's why it's mounted where it is - only the fascia is between it and the next lane. It just has to be weather proof.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Related: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-service-warnings-cluster-cutoff-failure.html

I have GMPP but the work was free, didn't charge the deductible.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

that module is basically the light switch for the blind spot light in your mirror when the side object sensor sees something it sends the signal to that module and it flips the light switch on


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Greggul8r said:


> that module is basically the light switch for the blind spot light in your mirror when the side object sensor sees something it sends the signal to that module and it flips the light switch on


I wouldn't say the module is basically a light switch. It costs over $200 and probably manages, powers and interprets the data from all the radar sensors. Then provides it to the backup camera system, etc.


----------

